# Trans or/and coolant leak? (Can’t pinpoint source-Pictures)



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

That's alot of oil/grim all over the transmission. Separate from the orange stuff. These engines can leak alot if you have a prior problem your unaware of. I would decrease everything. Do a cooling system pressure test to locate a coolant leak. Put oil dye in the transmission to find a transmission leak. Put oil dye in the engine oil to see if there is an engine oil leak.

Or you can pay someone to do all that for you.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

I think that is coolant not tranny...


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Looks like coolant to me.


----------



## LMA1014 (Aug 15, 2017)

That's a coolant leak. Always remember that dexos1 used in these cars have a distinct orange/peach color to them.


----------



## thebac (Jul 29, 2017)

Considering where the leak is at, the plastic cooling hose "hub" on that side of the engine probably needs to be replaced. 
A common source of trans leaks are the hoses to/from the radiator...


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

thebac said:


> Considering where the leak is at, the plastic cooling hose "hub" on that side of the engine probably needs to be replaced.
> A common source of trans leaks are the hoses to/from the radiator...


water outlet. 😉


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Does the trans use orange?

I thought it was blue.


----------



## JImmyo1883 (Aug 14, 2017)

It's probably this. As mentioned, coolant is orange in cruzes unless someone replaced it with the green stuff. Automatic transmission fluid is a light red color. The coolant line that I circled is a two-piece design that's pretty notorious for leaking . I'll warn ya, if it isn't leaking, it probably will when you pull that retainer clip and remove it. They make a new hose that eliminates that stupid two-piece design that you can find on Amazon


----------



## EricTee (Dec 28, 2020)

Repaired as thermostat housing.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Did you degrease everything? Use a can of brake cleaner. I would have thought the turbo coolant line just based on the leak location. I would monitor it for awhile.


----------



## shimmy816 (Aug 22, 2020)

extreme test... does it burn? lol. trans will under right cirmstances, I use it to fuel my f250 powerstroke.


----------

